# Snookzilla!!!!



## Matteo (Feb 22, 2006)

Friend of a coworker caught this 40 lb snook around Costa Rica.

I said not to even bother mounting it cuz everyonone would think that the mount was faked.

Wish we had some like that around here.

 
DSC01276 lig.JPG

 
DSC01288 lig.JPG


----------



## wolverine (May 29, 2004)

can't see the pics.


----------



## FishinHippie (Jun 19, 2005)

the pics ain't workin for me either...

But if I caught a 40 lb snook.. that sucker would be going on the wall!! (CPR of course)


----------



## Chief5x5 (Apr 25, 2005)

Hey guys and gals, is Snook good to eat?


----------



## RockportRobert (Dec 29, 2006)

Very good to eat. Texas limit is 1/day with a 24"-28" slot. As good as they are to eat, they're even better to fight. Also remember that if you are going to release a snook, don't lip it like a bass as this damages tissues around the mouth that are vital for allowing the fish to feed.


----------



## surfwalker (Jul 14, 2006)

cant see the pic either


----------



## Chief5x5 (Apr 25, 2005)

Thanks ACbob, you've got great information on Snook.


----------



## Jake Reaves (Oct 1, 2004)

Thats a big snook...I think the Costa Rica Snook are a different breed than what we have here in Texas...not the Common Snook...I would say that we've got some 20lbers swimming around down south but I'm not so sure about 40...haha...I know for a fact that we've got plenty crowding 15lbs!..


----------



## Matteo (Feb 22, 2006)

OK.



ANyone know how to post the pics?



I will email them to you to do it for my technically retarded self.


----------



## moganman (Mar 30, 2006)

Email them to [email protected].


----------



## Matteo (Feb 22, 2006)

2nd try for the pics

Can you see them now?

How to get them to the top of the thread now?


----------



## Jake Reaves (Oct 1, 2004)

Thats a Monster for sure!...What did catch him on?


----------



## Matteo (Feb 22, 2006)

I dont have all the details but I think he may be logging on to this site within a day or two and might fill in the blanks for everyone.

From what I have read about snook in the region they have small snook and common snook with common snook being the bigger of the two so I would guess this was a common snook. Either way I sure would like to catch one . 

Any one know how to get the pics to the top of the thread?


----------



## moganman (Mar 30, 2006)

Well I was just about to put them up, but looks like you did it.


----------



## dallasrick (Jan 5, 2005)

I have never seen a snook caught in texas, onle on TV on fishing shows ussually filmed in Floriday, but NEVER seen one that big, thats a hoss


----------



## notoj (Apr 25, 2006)

dallasrick said:


> I have never seen a snook caught in texas /QUOTE] We have caught`em before in SPI, but not even close to that size !!! WOW
> 
> Troy


----------



## Matteo (Feb 22, 2006)

Just for a size reference, my coworker freind says Carlos (the guy in the pic) is 6ft tall. I know the fish makes him look small.


----------



## moganman (Mar 30, 2006)

I went to Belize two years ago and our guide said he caught one 54.5 pounds. Also 250 lb tarpon. It's good fishing down there. People troll with canoes. Kinda cool.


----------



## scwine (Sep 7, 2006)

Wow! What a fish. I had no idea of them getting that big. After seeing this post I found this interesting site...... http://www.nicaraguafishing.com/snook.htm


----------



## Jake Reaves (Oct 1, 2004)

I think the Texas State Record is 50 something pounds...it was caught way back in the 30's I believe by a commercial fisherman...

Here's a nice 10+LB snook from Texas waters that one of my clients caught last year...


----------



## SpeckReds (Sep 10, 2005)

My dad caught this one on a Top Water Lure on a trip out of Everglade City Florida.
38 inches, 18lbs. What an explosion. Fish was released.


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

Wow........


----------



## The Machine (Jun 4, 2007)

no pics.


----------

